# Useful online educational  Resources/OCW/Courses



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 26, 2013)

*1.Khan Academy*


*khan-academy.appspot.com/images/khan-logo-vertical-transparent.png


> A free world-class education for anyone anywhere.
> 
> Khan Academy is an organization on a mission. We're a not-for-profit with the goal of changing education for the better by providing a free world-class education for anyone anywhere.
> 
> All of the site's resources are available to anyone. It doesn't matter if you are a student, teacher, home-schooler, principal, adult returning to the classroom after 20 years, or a friendly alien just trying to get a leg up in earthly biology. Khan Academy's materials and resources are available to you completely free of charge.



KhanAcademy






*2.NPTEL*


*nptel.iitm.ac.in/images/banner_left.jpg


> The main objective of NPTEL program is to enhance the quality of engineering education in the country by developing curriculum based video and web courses. This is being carried out by IITs (Seven), IISc Bangalore and other premier institutions as a collaborative project. At IIT Madras, the project is evolving and it is our intent to provide learning materials, digitally taped classroom lectures, supplementary materials and links to state-of-the art research materials in every subject possible. Currently samples from approximately 70 courses offered by faculty in various departments and to students at all levels (B.Tech, M.Tech, M.S., M.Sc., Ph.D.) are given here. Approximately 140 courses are in various stages of preparation and distribution through internet.



NPTEL
NPTEL youtube channel







*3.Coursera*


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Hk_9tP2dRg4/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAKg/OAQhjeHZe8k/s250-c/photo.jpg


> Coursera is a social entrepreneurship company that partners with the top universities in the world to offer courses online for anyone to take, for free. We envision a future where the top universities are educating not only thousands of students, but millions. Our technology enables the best professors to teach tens or hundreds of thousands of students.
> 
> Through this, we hope to give everyone access to the world-class education that has so far been available only to a select few. We want to empower people with education that will improve their lives, the lives of their families, and the communities they live in.



Coursera








*4.Udacity*


*www.udacity.com/media/img/logos/udacity/udacity-full-130x140.png


> Udacity is a private educational organization founded by Sebastian Thrun, David Stavens, and Mike Sokolsky providing free online courses.



Udacity







*5.Edx*


*www.edx.org/static/images/header-logo.png


> EdX is a not-for-profit enterprise of its founding partners Harvard University and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology that features learning designed specifically for interactive study via the web. Based on a long history of collaboration and their shared educational missions, the founders are creating a new online-learning experience with online courses that reflect their disciplinary breadth. Along with offering online courses, the institutions will use edX to research how students learn and how technology can transform learning–both on-campus and worldwide. Anant Agarwal, former Director of MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, serves as the first president of edX. EdX's goals combine the desire to reach out to students of all ages, means, and nations, and to deliver these teachings from a faculty who reflect the diversity of its audience. EdX is based in Cambridge, Massachusetts and is governed by MIT and Harvard.



Edx








*6.MIT Opencourseware*


*ocw.mit.edu/images/ocw_mast.png


> MIT OpenCourseWare (OCW) is a web-based publication of virtually all MIT course content. OCW is open and available to the world and is a permanent MIT activity.



MIT OCW
MIT Youtube channel






*7.Open Yale Courses*


*oyc.yale.edu/sites/default/files/images/yale-foot.png


> Open Yale Courses (OYC) provides lectures and other materials from selected Yale College courses to the public free of charge via the Internet. The courses span the full range of liberal arts disciplines, including humanities, social sciences, and physical and biological sciences.



Open Yale Course








*8.Youtube education*


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-AxQlQU6Htks/UORNdiu_p2I/AAAAAAAAAVc/w-uWJH3NbDk/s1600/youtube-education.jpg


> YouTube EDU brings learners and educators together in a global video classroom. On YouTube EDU, you have access to a broad set of educational videos that range from academic lectures to inspirational speeches and everything in between.



Youtube Education


----------



## Neo (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice compilations there. Coursea and Udacity are really good and offer the best computer science education online. I've attended 2 of their classes and I can tell, the education is world class  .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

@Gopi: Can we include links for online free classes/ material from different universities? there are lot of public facing texts available. we can compile for different sessions like C, C++, Java, .NET, Python etc..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 9, 2013)

@RCuber sure if you can compile and give me


----------



## theterminator (Jun 8, 2013)

Free Online Classes | Online Learning | Academic Earth


If you want to learn Computing in an interesting way: Subscribe to this person:
*Richard Buckland* of *University of New South Wales
*
*www.youtube.com/user/UNSWelearning

*www.youtube.com/user/BucklandRichard


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 3, 2013)

great list !!!
I am using MIT OCW from long time...
I'll try others too 

For C, C++ i like cprogramming.com


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 6, 2013)

nice post. I use MIT and you tube.

I also have IIT video material aquired through various means .


Looking at the MIT videos one thing is clear the professors know "padhate kaise hain"


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2014)

Just posting this here:

Linux Foundation to Build Massive Open Online Course Program with edX, Increase Access to Linux Training for All | The Linux Foundation

Anyone who wants to learn about Linux, should definitely sign up IMO.

The actual course page: *www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621


----------



## blaiit (May 21, 2014)

Try getting the video lectures of reputed institutes like Motion/Resonance/Bansal. Some don't come out with the videos for obvious reasons. Some have tied up with companies to provide videos like HCL/Motion. Try it out. Even though they are a bit on the expensive side, its a hell lot Cheaper than Kota!! plus they also have Solution videos and AITS and stuff.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 8, 2014)

do they give any reputable degree for career


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2014)

Didn't want to create a new thread so posting here 

Can anyone link me to a few good lectures on real analysis & complex analysis ?
BTW anyone searching for Digital Communication lectures can look for Gallager's lectures


----------



## amritmishra89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah!! I also use Youtube for learning. Well you can also go to Udemy for various online courses too.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 21, 2015)

[Double posting from here for relevance and coverage]

Udemy (paid MOOC site) is giving away $99 courses for $11 in Black Friday sales.. 
Some courses are good are value for money. 

*www.udemy.com/courses/

Today is the last day, from tomorrow the cost will incrementally go back normal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2019)

We Are Hiring!


----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2021)

To motivate you for learning


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

I see futurelearn not mentioned here. They have free courses.

Internshala is good for students.

Anyone tried shaw academy yet?


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 19, 2021)

OSSU - Open Source Society University    (GitHub - ossu/computer-science: Path to a free self-taught education in Computer Science!)

An Open Source CSE Online Material


----------

